# Cuzco



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bueno, me fui de viaje de prom a Cuzco del 3 al 8 de Agosto y tomé varias fotos jaja y uno de los lugares más fotografiados fue la Ciudad de Cuzco, la cual muestro a continuación.









Aeropuerto 1.









Aeropuerto 2.









Anuncios en el Aeropuerto.









Esperando a que el "carrusel" (aaaaajajaja) que te trae las maletas traiga la mia.









Vista desde el aeropuerto.









Algunas casas de por ahí.









Una vista al complejo deportivo juvenil o algo así.









Las oficinas de Claro, Fasa, Nextel y compañía.









Más casas.









Más casas.









Más casas.









Me parece que ya estamos entrando a San Blas.









Subimos más.




































San Blas.



















Después pongo más fotos, cuando terminen de subir =)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres tus fotos Fedox! Las urbanizaciones por el aeropuerto no son nada del otro mundo, pero el centro es una joya! Espero ver el resto de fotos!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Cuzco urbano ... Chevre !!! Muy buenas fotos !!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Más fotos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me fascina el centro del Cusco...podría caminar por sus calles por días y nunca cansarme. Hay tanto que ver.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Muy encantador Cuzco , felicidades buenas fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Buenísimas tu fotos bro, yo lo que hice apenas llegué al Cuzco fue irme a caminar solo, jaja sin mi promo no me importaba si me perdía, sólo quería nutrirme de tanta belleza, y sin conocer nada llegué a la plaza de armas que fue como un triunfo para mí  y bueno al final tuve problemas  

aplausos para ti :applause:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ah Cusco! Uno de los centros historicos y maravillosas ciudades con pasado pre-hispanico mas bellas del continente !!!! Buenisimo thread !


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Pongo más fotos de distintas partes de la ciudad (son un montón y voy a ponerlas por partes )





















































































































































































Despúes pongo más, que tengo otras cosas que hacer.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que excelentes fotos por dios, diferentes y muy buenas, ojalá vengan más.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Ah se me olvidaba, gracias por los comentarios


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Fedox, las otras tandas de fotos ponlas en la segunda página, espera que se llene de comentarios ésta página para no sobrecargarla.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Espectaculares tus fotos de la ciudad del Cusco Fedox, me acuerdo en el 2000 cuando hice mi primer viaje solo desde Puerto Maldonado a Cusco, me enamore de tan bella ciudad, linda linda.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Fedox, están chéveres tus fotos, muy bonitas, me imagino que la pasaste bomba:cheers:


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Fedox, las otras tandas de fotos ponlas en la segunda página, espera que se llene de comentarios ésta página para no sobrecargarla.


Si eso es mejor


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

aun de tener poca poblacion la veo mejor cuidada que algunas ciudades de poblaciones mayores.Por ejemplo,Iquitos y Huancayo.Cuzco es una ciudad hermosa en lo historica,pero la zona urbana no me deja de sorprender.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Sería un crimen que no la cuiden.
Bellísima Cuzco, gracias por poner tus fotos!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Que hermoso es cuzco sus calles sus plazas todo cuzco es un encanto


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Cusco es bellisimo!! y has captado algunos angulos y zonas nuevas .. muy buen thread.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

wow wow wow a decir verdad cuzconunk me ha llamado tanto la atencion pero apartir de tu thread mi concepcion de esta ciudad a cambiado mucho.

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## aleko (Jun 23, 2005)

Se ve muy linda la ciudad! kay:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! que precioso thread! no voy a cuzco desde el 2004... lo extraño un monton... estuve como un mes x ahi x trabajo.. y me encanto.. me encantaba caminar x la plaza en la noche.. san blas... todo cuzco es precioso.. me encanta la foto del cielo en Sacsayhuaman.. 
Cuzco es espectacular siempre!!! quiero volver a iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiir!!!


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

El resto de la ciudad no se ve tan mal... Tiene el mismo aire del resto de las ciudades peruanas, pero con un toque diferente. Es Cusco pues


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

*maravilla de nuestro pais*

lastimosamente no conozco la ciudad, siendo el foco turistico mas importante del peru, pero lamentablemente estoy muy lejos geograficamente del cuzco(tomando como referencia tarapoto-donde radico años)

mi proximo tours lo haré al cuzco indefectiblemente. me acuerdo q estando en ica hace ya dos años estaba por decidirme ir al cuzco y obté por conocer arequipa.

asi como lo veo al cuzco pues a un par de años esta ciudad será un lugar lleno de hoteles y turistas, por que realmente es muy bello, muy colorido y un lugar muy arreglado urbanisticamente.

alguien dijo que el cuzco y machu picchu hay que conocer antes de morir, yo lo compararia de asombroso es como estar en manhattan y estar rodeados de rascacielos cosa que nunca todavia lo he experimentado. claro que cusco es historia, arte e incognita.

esperemos que ya no haya bloqueos de carretera y que se conserve mucho el arte precolombino...claro que ya cusco debe tener una zona en las afueras de hoteles oficinas y residencias que crescan verticalmente, por que todos los turistas llegan a lima y obligatoriamente se van al cusco.

excelente thread.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

Cuzco es hermoso!!1


----------



## licopas (Aug 20, 2007)

*El otro aspecto de cusco*

Lo que sucede es que todos visitan Cusco en los meses de Julio o agosto, weno al menos la mayoria... antes que anda voy a decirles que en Verano, en cusco llueve, y llueve con mucha frecuencia. Weno Claro que en Cusco no hay Verano, me refiero al verano de la Costa. En cusco tradicionalmente se conocen dos estaciones: La estacion de lluvias, y la estacion sin lluvias. Cuando no llueve, todos los alrededores de la cuidad, Los cerros, la vegetacion, todo esta "seco" por asi decirlo, y entonces tiene un aspecto amarrillento. Pero es diferente el panorama cuando estamos en los meses de Noviembre, diciembre, enero, febrero y marzo... Hay una especie de Magico verdor por todo lado. Las plantas estan verdes, asi como el pasto y eso es agradable visualmente. La cuidad se ve completamente diferente... Se ve mucho mas hermoza. Tengo fotos de la cuidad cuando llueve, y voy a tratar de ponerlas. Espero que les gusten.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Pienso ir al Cuzco con unos amigos del extranjero en Febrero del 2008!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Maravilloso thread que hace dar ganas de ir inmediatamente a esa bella ciudad.

Eso es lo mejor de un thread... que te transporte, te invite a viajar y te diga lo bello que es un lugar.

Felicitaciones por el thread todo un èxito.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Buenas fotos tio!!! felicitaciones!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Embelesado; iré algún día?


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

Sip en Enero es recontra verde. Hasta las montanas se ponen verde y tira aire europeo la ciudad. 

Que bellas fotos, yo tengo algunas pero me da flojera ya las pondre pronto. 

El nuevo Congreso deberian que construirlo en el Cuzco.


----------

